# HSE Action Plan



## HSE Assistant (28 يوليو 2010)

Dear all​​​​Can you help me in HSE; I need to known how to do the HSE action plan.​​​​​​:77::77::77::77::77::77::63:Thanks to All​​


----------



## sayed00 (28 يوليو 2010)

for what you need this action plan?? HSE is to large 

any way action plan shall have action to be taken, target date to complete the action and person to take the action and follow up part

this generaly the action plan


----------



## HSE Assistant (28 يوليو 2010)

I known the HSE is to large , but i need some foramt that help me.


----------



## samirnb (3 أغسطس 2010)

Well, the Action Plan is simply an interpretation of what activities are to be undertaken in the company with their respective status.

Attached, is an Action Plan that I developed for my company (I deleted names and other details for privacy issues)

I hope this would help

مشاهدة المرفق 2010 H&S Action Plan.rar....​


----------



## HSE Assistant (3 أغسطس 2010)

thanks dear for this


----------

